# Tivo Roamio Pro DVR 3TB $125



## wpbpete (Aug 16, 2018)

Tivo Roamio Pro 3tb DVR 
Tivo Roamio Pro DVR 3TB

PRICE DROP!! $100 OBO

$125 plus shipping from 27040
Used (normal wear)
TiVo Roamio Pro DVR
Key Features

Recording hours : 3,000 hours

Simultaneous recordings : 6

Unified search across cable TV and streaming apps

Access to Netflix, Amazon Prime, VUDU and more

Web Apps: YouTube, MLB, Pandora

Fling shows from your mobile device to your TV

Mobile streaming of live and recorded TV

Built-in Wifi

Expandable storage

RF remote (n
















Includes 1 black and 1 white peanut remotes.


----------

